
Worth trying? (feedback plz) - igbow
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.igbow.chest
======
igbow
The Chest is a role playing themed clicker game, where you tap chests to gain
money, once you have enough money you can upgrade your weapons and equipment
to get ready for the adventure!

